

Want to read minds? Early invitations available. - andraskindler
http://signup.getinch.com

======
DjangoReinhardt
Sorry if I sound like an ass-hat but how do I know you aren't collecting email
addresses simply for selling to a spammer? There is nothing on your site that
explains what your product does. Heck, there isn't even the standard
disclaimer that you won't sell my address to spammers!

I understand the need to keep your idea secret until you launch but I don't
understand the need to keep potential users completely in the dark.

The only clue I have to go on is the fish-eyed alphabetical column on the left
which makes me think it must have something to do with the contact list. - are
you selling me an intelligent PIM, maybe?

~~~
andraskindler
Nothing is by accident on the landing page.

[edit: typo]

~~~
DjangoReinhardt
Aha! So you ARE a spammer... :)

~~~
andraskindler
...with a fisheye! :)

